# Siamese Cat Problem



## dantesin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi

Rockstar my 5 year old Siamese is turning into an absolute tyrant,although some of the time he is sweet and loving he also can be an absolute bully

Recently he wants to sit on my chest ALL the time,he pushes my laptop book out of the way or gradually inches forward till he gets what he wants, if I am in bed, he bullies his way in by not giving up till I am so sick of saying "NO!" that eventually I just let him in

He also wakes everyone up at 5 AM each morning screaming (LOUDLY) for his breakfast... of course we do make him wait till 7 but he still does this everyday

He also will suddenly bite REALLY hard when you dont expect it... you can be just chilling with a book and he will just launch himself and sink his teeth in, this really hurts and is horrible

and lastly, he is REALLY greedy, he has his breakfast then I make the familys then when I leave the kitchen I know he jumps on the surfaces and eats whatever he can find... even yucky olive oil that eggs were fried in, i know this as he will come in licking his lips

his behaviour is getting worse as he is getting older

any ideas?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

dantesin said:


> Hi
> 
> Rockstar my 5 year old Siamese is turning into an absolute tyrant,although some of the time he is sweet and loving he also can be an absolute bully
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the forum! 

he sounds like a typical attention seeking Siamese to me to be honest, my oriental kitten is very needy as was my previous 13 year old oriental, I think it comes with the breed! I think it's unfair of you to label this behaviour as bullying, he is just wanting your attention by the sounds of it.

Does he enjoy playing? My two have both been very playful, maybe using something like the flying frenzy to have some good high energy play several times a day. My boy also loves playing fetch and we do this for a good half an hour before bedtime! My old boy could show aggression if he was bored, these are very intelligent cats, he has probably worked out that attacking you gets a response, I solved this by lots of high energy play and we also did things like clicker training (he was 12 when I got him and learnt to sit, high 5 and beg on command), putting treats in food mazes etc to keep his brain active.

I feed my kitten a meal when I go to bed at about midnight, this may help, or perhaps a timed feeder set for whenever he usually wakes up. Cats are crepuscular so active at dawn and dusk, so demanding to be fed at this time is not unusual.

I would also look at his diet, dry food can cause hyperactive kitties, the health and nutition thread has some good threads.

To me it does sound like typical siamese behaviour, please stop thinking of it as bullying, he just wants attention. I can't even have a bath, shower or go to the loo without my oriental keeping me company! (and he will also lick oil out of pans if I take my eye off him in the kitchen! Just make sure there is no food left on worktops!)


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Perhaps get him a friend?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My guess is he is bored. Is he an only cat? Does he go out at all?

I have three Orientals and a Siamese, and whilst like all cats they sleep a lot they play as well (including the 6yo) and can go into the back garden when they want, which is escape-proof and has all sorts of fun things to play with.

Siamese are usually intelligent cats which in my view is what leads to the rest of it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Siamese are so very people orientated and it sounds as if your boy isn't getting enough of the attention that he thinks he deserves. One of my girls is the same age and will persistently worm her way onto my lap gradually pushing my laptop further away, at night she insists on sleeping in bed with her head on the pillow facing me - if I turn over she comes round to the other side and paws my head until she can get into the bed - all very normal Siamese behaviour.
Feeding last thing at night can help with the early morning demands for breakfast but I think Siamese general inquisitivness means that your work tops will never be safe no matter how long ago he has eaten.
Try lots of interactive play and maybe think about taking him for a walk on a harness if he doesn't have any outside access


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooooh he is stunning! :001_wub:

He does sound like he's just being a meezer though! I always find as they get older they get more demanding. they also work out what really gets you moving  and use it  all part of their fabulousness :001_wub:

Is he your first meezer?


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Siamese cats are very intelligent and LOVE their humans. This leads to them being demanding and easily getting naughty! The shoutiness is just part of the package too. 

A few things I would ask:

1, What are you feeding him? I would expect him to be a bit more satiated after breakfast than what you describe.
2, Is he allowed outdoors or is he indoor?
3, What kind of toys do you have for him? How long do you spend playing with him each day?
4, Do you have any other cats?

Some potential problems could be in his diet (dry food is generally bad for them - esp male meezers are a breed at risk of health problems related to it - and can cause hyperactivity). An all-wet, grain-free diet is the best idea. If he's an indoor cat and especially an only cat, he'll require a lot of play and a ton of toys to entertain himself between times, intelligence toys like treat balls (you can use a few pieces of dry in these!) are great for Siamese to engage their intellect. Also I know that my two spend SO much time with one another playing and interacting socially, I can imagine you will have a whole lot more work to do to keep him entertained if he's on his own - a 2nd cat, ideally another outgoing cat, may be worth consideration if you don't already have a companion for him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Siamese. He is her 4th in succession as I recall. With my friend being knowledgeable about living with the breed she decided from the start he would be allowed to go outdoors from about a year old. She said this is the only way to help him use up his boundless energy and stop him being destructive in the house and aggressive with humans, e.g biting and scratching. She finds if her cat gets adequate daily exercise and stimulation he is a complete pleasure to have as a companion. 

I do know she lets her cat out in the morning and he often doesn't return until late afternoon and then she keeps him indoors as soon as dusk falls. But this will give you an idea of how much daily exercise a male Siamese may need. 

I think your cat's aggressive behaviour is also likely to be due to boredom and lack of exercise. If you do not live somewhere safe to allow him out, how about enclosing your garden with cat proof fencing, as someone else has suggested. 

Or if that is totally out of the question, then I'd give serious thought to Lynn's suggestion of training him to go out on harness and leash. Siamese usually take very well to this. Historically in the UK they were taken 
walking this way long before it became the fashion to walk other breeds of cats this way.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I have Burmese and, except for the biting, they behave exactly the same. They demand attention and will resort to any naughty behaviour their intelligent little brains can dream up to ensure you give it to them. One of mine deliberately walks along the mantelpiece, swiping things off, while looking you straight in the eye and yowling loudly at the same time to make sure you are watching him. All because you dare to sit down and watch tv instead of giving him your undivided attention. 

I think the scavenging is just because they find forbidden human food more interesting and challenging to get hold of. We daren't leave our plate to get up for the pepper, unless we know they're asleep - yet their own food will be on the floor, as we fed them before we started. 

All part of the intriguing, endearing, amusing, infuriating personality of meezers.


----------



## dantesin (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks guys

I will change his food and see if it helps and play with him more, in all honesty he is ridiculously loved and I guess we will just have to tire him out more 

Thanks for the advice x


----------

